# Would you queue up for 3 hours at Ikea ?



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks like we Brits are happy to.... 

It's really hot today,  well into the 80's, and people are standing line for hours for some flapack furniture or a pair of scissors and a rug on the first day of Ikea re-opening ... errrm..  is it just me , that wouldn't even think of doing this? 














_Ikea stores across Britain are seeing giant queues form outside today with customers forming three-hour queues as lockdown restrictions are eased.

The car park at Ikea in Wembley, north London, which was until recently a coronavirus test centre, was full of customer cars this morning as the store opened for business for the first time since the lockdown was imposed. 

Aerial photos show hundreds of customers queuing around the block in the stifling heat to get into the shops in Nottingham, Reading and Essex today as the Government urged the country to act 'sensibly' amid restrictions being eased.  

Massive lines of people could also be seen snaking around the car parks at the Swedish furniture giant's branches in Wednesbury, West Midlands.


Some eager shoppers had been queuing from as early as 5.30am - over four hours before the store was due to open at 10am today.

Huge traffic jams were also reported in and around the areas as people flocked to their local branch following Boris Johnson's further easing of lockdown restrictions. 

Ikea is one of several businesses set to reopen today, as millions of Britons are able to see friends and family and more businesses set to reopen - amid warnings the restrictions are being lifted too soon.   _


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2020)

Never!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2020)

The only way I'd get into a 3 hour queue was if my cupboard was bare or I desperately needed medicine.  

Or if Springsteen tickets went on sale.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Absolutely never. The weather is almost irrelevant. I hate lines.  And in the middle of a pandemic?  These people must be bored beyond the point of insanity.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 1, 2020)

Wow.   Nope


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope. Would love to visit an Ikea. But nope.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

It's bad enough in the supermarket, but after a 3 hour wait and then all the social distancing put into place in the store, I can't imagine how stressful that would have been... utter madness..


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 1, 2020)

Not me.


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2020)

Me, neither.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 1, 2020)

I think there are people, quite a few, who have some personality quirk that makes them feel like they are nobody unless they are part of some crowd or other. Something to identify with.  From flocking to packed sports stadiums; BlackFriday sales the day after Tgv; like those idiots here that jammed the beaches over Mem.Day; whether they think they are doing it for a good cause, or to get away with bad behavior (e.g., looting). Stuff they wouldn’t think of doing if there were only a few doing the particular thing.
(of course must admit our whole family went “dahn tahn” the year the Pirates won the World Series, but that one time was enough.)


----------



## Lee (Jun 1, 2020)

I would not go to Ikea for any reason,  Their products are not worth standing in line.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2020)

I LOVE ikea and I need a new dresser and they have the dresser I want at the price I want.  Will I stand in line for that dresser.

NO.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope. I don't stand in line for any reason unless absolutely essential - flu shots at the hospital, or a couple of minutes for access to an ATM - that kind of thing. 

It's a standing joke in the San Francisco Bay Area that you can tell the "hot new places" by the lines of Millennials standing around waiting to get in (pre-lockdown, of course!). Me - I make reservations....and if they don't take reservations, it has to be really, really, REALLY good for me to be willing to wait even 20 minutes.

BYW, you can order IKEA by mail for pick-up. There's only a few categories that are actually good buys from them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> Nope. I don't stand in line for any reason unless absolutely essential - flu shots at the hospital, or a couple of minutes for access to an ATM - that kind of thing.
> 
> It's a standing joke in the San Francisco Bay Area that you can tell the "hot new places" by the lines of Millennials standing around waiting to get in (pre-lockdown, of course!). Me - I make reservations....and if they don't take reservations, it has to be really, really, REALLY good for me to be willing to wait even 20 minutes.
> 
> BYW, you can order IKEA by mail for pick-up. There's only a few categories that are actually good buys from them.


Yes, I know but thanks.  The problem is, if it arrives broken, currently you can’t take anything back. I don’t want to be stuck.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 1, 2020)

There is no place on this earth where I would queue for 3 hours.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 1, 2020)

The one I go to at Memphis is doing "Click and Collect" curbside.  Think I'll stick with that!    No way I'd stand in line for three hours!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 1, 2020)

I've never shopped at IKEA, but one of my Son-in-laws bought a bunch of their kitchen cabinets to renovate the lake home they bought a few years ago, and I went over there to help him install them.  The first thing I noticed is that all these cabinets were made of "pressed sawdust" with a veneer overlay.  Once assembled and installed, they looked good and appeared to be sturdy....BUT, with that type of construction I would question how long they would last.  I would suspect that, over time, the changes in heat and humidity would begin to break that sawdust down, and cause the cabinets to warp, etc.  Personally, I would pay a bit more and get solid wood.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hell no!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2020)

Wouldn't dream of it, especially knowing that anything and everything that IKEA carries is disposable.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2020)

A definite no from me.  A friend dragged me to an Ikea long ago.  It was an extremely long trip! I was not impressed!  It was a cold, sterile warehouse, in my opinion.  I'd much rather go to a second-hand store.

     I agree with Don M. about the cabinets - they will definitely disintegrate in the steamy moisture of a kitchen!  I've seen it - the particles swell and the laminate buckles.

     Those people in the photos - I don't understand!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> A definite no from me.  A friend dragged me to an Ikea long ago.  It was an extremely long trip! I was not impressed!  It was a cold, sterile warehouse, in my opinion.  I'd much rather go to a second-hand store.
> 
> I agree with Don M. about the cabinets - they will definitely disintegrate in the steamy moisture of a kitchen!  I've seen it - the particles swell and the laminate buckles.
> 
> Those people in the photos - I don't understand!


As far as I'm concerned, stores like IKEA shouldn't even be allowed to exist.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> The one I go to at Memphis is doing "Click and Collect" curbside.  Think I'll stick with that!    No way I'd stand in line for three hours!


Yes ours does click and collect on and off


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've never shopped at IKEA, but one of my Son-in-laws bought a bunch of their kitchen cabinets to renovate the lake home they bought a few years ago, and I went over there to help him install them.  The first thing I noticed is that all these cabinets were made of "pressed sawdust" with a veneer overlay.  Once assembled and installed, they looked good and appeared to be sturdy....BUT, with that type of construction I would question how long they would last.  I would suspect that, over time, the changes in heat and humidity would begin to break that sawdust down, and cause the cabinets to warp, etc.  Personally, I would pay a bit more and get solid wood.


Yup, they are compressed wood as far as I know.  Most of our furniture is compressed wood because most of it is from ikea.  Maybe all of it.  But not our kitchen cabinets.  It has held up well, we’ve moved three times with it.

With the current exception because of the virus, you can return ikea furniture up to a year.  So if 11 months 29 days later, you decide you don’t like something you can return it for full price even if it is broken to the point it’s just in pieces.  Nice for people with kids.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2020)

jujube said:


> Me, neither.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 2, 2020)

No way.  I don't shop there anyhow.


----------



## Red Cinders (Jun 2, 2020)

I won't even stand in line for one hour for Peter Plan's Flight at Disneyworld, so there's no way I would spend three hours in line for an IKEA.  One positive, at least they'll have plenty of time to absorb sunlight to make Vitamin D.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 2, 2020)

Now those people in the UK lined up at McDonald's I kinda understand!   If not for Celiac Disease, I'd wait for a bacon, egg and cheese biscuit!  I cook mostly from scratch and can do most gluten free substitutes well, but can't quite get the McDonald's greasy yet fluffy yummy biscuit thing to work out.   Assuming they even serve American style biscuits at UK McDonalds...


----------



## Lynk (Jun 2, 2020)

No.


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

No I wouldn't either because first I probably wouldn't last 3 hours standing in line, especially if it's a bad weather day and secondly, I simply don't have the patience to wait in line for hours to buy something that is basically nonessential IMO.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2020)

No but my husband is.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I know but thanks.  The problem is, if it arrives broken, currently you can’t take anything back. I don’t want to be stuck.



Aha, didn't know that. Interesting! Totally understandable on your part.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2020)

Definitely no


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Now those people in the UK lined up at McDonald's I kinda understand!   If not for Celiac Disease, I'd wait for a bacon, egg and cheese biscuit!  I cook mostly from scratch and can do most gluten free substitutes well, but can't quite get the McDonald's greasy yet fluffy yummy biscuit thing to work out. *  Assuming they even serve American style biscuits at UK McDonalds...*


 They don't....


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> They don't....



You're missing out!   They're similar to your plain scones.  McDonald's does something to theirs ...I probably don't want to know nutritionally what sort of Frankenstein fat they're using... to make them buttery outside to the point of almost greasy ...but not too much.    They're less than two inches in height and make a wonderful breakfast sandwich with a processed cheese slice, fried egg and crispy bacon.  That used to be my college hangover breakfast: A bacon, egg and cheese biscuit with a supersized Coke.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> You're missing out!   They're similar to your plain scones.  McDonald's does something to theirs ...I probably don't want to know nutritionally what sort of Frankenstein fat they're using... to make them buttery outside to the point of almost greasy ...but not too much.    They're less than two inches in height and make a wonderful breakfast sandwich with a processed cheese slice, fried egg and crispy bacon.  That used to be my college hangover breakfast: A bacon, egg and cheese biscuit with a supersized Coke.  Worked like a charm!


LOL @ the Frankenstein Fat....


----------

